# changing what is on "bottom" task bar...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The task bar at bottom of computer monitor has an icon that states, "Set up office on this PC" Since I have no need of "office", how can I get that icon off the bar? I've found no option for doing this.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

When you right click on the icon do you get an "unpin from taskbar" option?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I don't have the right-click option...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> I don't have the right-click option...


Can you right click on the toolbar and get a menu?
There should be something on it that lets you choose the icons displayed.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok This is strange. To see this unwanted icon, I would click the arrow to expand (right side of lower bar) and there it would be. All would show up in another small window (not spread out on the bottom bar). Today when I clicked the "expand" arrow, the little window showed up and no there is no right-click option on that little window. However, the icon I've been wanting to move no longer shows. 

I'm wondering if what I'm getting periodically is some "advertisement"??? If so, I'm concerned I do not have total control over what occurs to this computer. Could this be the case; and if so, how can I stop this?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

motdaugrnds said:


> I'm wondering if what I'm getting periodically is some "advertisement"??? If so, I'm concerned I do not have total control over what occurs to this computer. Could this be the case; and if so, how can I stop this?


Welcome to windows 10. Big Brother knows what is best for you and most profitable for him.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

motdaugrnds said:


> I don't have the right-click option...


How do you input data into your computer? I have a mouse that has two buttons. The right one is what is called "right click". Any time I use that a menu pops up. Is yours a tablet with only touchscreen and no mouse? If so I *think* you tap the screen with two fingers or if that doesn't work, hold your finger down a second instead of just tapping.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Belfrybat, I'm sorry I mislead you. I didn't mean I didn't have a right-click option for my computer. Of course, my "desktop" has a mouse that I can right-click with. What I meant is that, when the little arrow on the right side of my bottom task bar is clicked and that little window shows up showing the additional icons, there "was" no right-click option on that little "office" icon I've been talking about. The other icons on that little window DO have right-click options. That is why it was so confusing; however, that "office" icon is no longer showing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> What I meant is that, when *the little arrow *on the right side of my bottom task bar is clicked and that little window shows up showing the additional icons, there "was" no right-click option on that little "office" icon I've been talking about.


Try right clicking *on the arrow* to see if it brings up a menu.
If not, open the "control panel" and look at the "taskbar" menu for options.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Of course it does. It shows the same menu as is shown when I click on any part of that lower task bar.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

See if this helps:





Also look in "control panel" for "notification area icons" to see if there's an option to add or delete.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Bearfootfarm, that is exactly what I needed. You're a gem! Thank you.

I also went to that youtube at bottom of that video and up came many videos that will be helpful in my understanding windows 10. I'm so grateful.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sometimes I get lucky.
Glad I could help.


----------

